# Lakeshore In Labor



## Jambalaya (Jul 14, 2006)

Have been advised that our new 26 KBRS is ready to be birthed by Lakeshore-RV. I am leaving the sunny Gulf Coast headed nawth to to bring her home.

So far Lakeshore-RV has lived up to their reputation I have read about here on Outbackers. Marci and Rachel have been informative, helpful and most importantly patient with my voluminous questions.

Will report further as I head up I-65.

Billy aka Jambalaya


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















Let us kow how the PDI goes and how you were treated. I expect both will go very well, but never hurts to hear more info.

Happy Camping!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congrats on your new 26kbrs!








Have a safe trip


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Excellent! Drive safely. Y'all come back now. Ya hear?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Jambalaya,

Have a great trip.

Enjoy your new trailer.

Mark


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Hey you gotta love it Outback and Tundra.
Enjoy and save travels

Will


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

hey billy, pick up me a new 27rsds .
i would love to have a new one.
have a safe trip and post all about the trip and pdi when you get back.
have fun, campingnut


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Have a safe trip!!!

Enjoy bringing that new baby home!!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

What a fun trip you have in store!!!! Lookong forward to hearing (seeing







) all about it!!!!

Safe travels.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Have a great trip.

Enjoy the scenery, and pay LOTS of attention during the PDI.


----------



## Jambalaya (Jul 14, 2006)

After 5 Coke Zeros, a Mountain Dew and a bag of spicy fried pork skins, I have landed in Muskegon with nary a scratch. Thank yall for all the kind words. I am solo but Mom and the Kids are at home tracking my travels like its a space mission. The 5 year old keeps asking: Daddy do you have the camper yet?". They are cracking me up.

Anyway, I am armed with patience and a long PDI checklist complements of Outbackers. Just based on numerous phone calls and more emails than I can count back and forth between Lakshore and home, I think these folks have PhDs in customer service. Will reserve full bias till tommorrow is complete.

Did I mention that there are a LOT of 18 wheelers on I-65. It was like bumper cars.

Will check in tommorrow with a report.

Billy



campingnut18 said:


> hey billy, pick up me a new 27rsds .
> i would love to have a new one.
> have a safe trip and post all about the trip and pdi when you get back.
> have fun, campingnut


Will lash one onto the back of the 26 and bring it to Gawja on the way home.

It will cost you a "Varsity Hot Dog" with all the trimmings.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Glad to hear you made it there safely. Now the tricky part is going to be getting some sleep








Looking forward to a full report!

Be safe on the way home


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats - we are headed up at the end of May as Lakeshore is due to give birth to our 23RS and deliver it to us! Marci and Rachel have both been great to us as well.

Curtis


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the 26KBRS









Don


----------



## Jambalaya (Jul 14, 2006)

Have made it back unscathed. My fatigue was offset by the looks and screams of joy when my kids first laid eyes on the camper, and of course the Wife is completely tickled. We even ate breakfast in the Outback this morning.

The ride home was uneventful, albeit slower. The long drive was greatly assisted by listening to the unabridged audio version of Tolkein's Hobbit, it was better than listening to music. The long travels of Bilbo Baggins, the 13 Dwarves and Gandalf made my short trip seem like a piece of cake.

The Tundra/Outback Combo seemed to like 68 mph very well. I was pleased with how the combo handled the ups and downs of Tenn and nawth Alabama. Of course those with 06 and older Tundras know that the cruise control is about useless on the Tundra when towing. Spent most of my time in the low 2000s RPM range using my foot on the pedal. That was surprising to me. I figured there would be more down shifting by the Tundra's automatic transmission.

Lakeshore RV more than lived up to my Outbacker mediated expectations. What has been written in posts on Outbackers about Lakeshore RV is not hyperbole or exaggeration. Marci, Rachel and Micheal were patient, understanding and incredibly helpful. I cannot say enough about the professionalism of this fine team. The paperwork was ready for signing, no delays. Nothing major was found on PDI. The PDI, with installation of E-Hitch, was about 3 hours. I probably asked at least 200 questions. Micheal is a seasoned pro on PDI and especially the installation of the Equal-i-zer hitch. The set up was perfect, the 1166 mile drive home very smooth. Right now I am very happy with the sway control and weight distribution set up. Of course the trailer was empty, but it was still 2500 more pounds than I am used to towing. 18 wheelers had no effect unless they were going 80 plus when passing and even then it was easy to handle.

Mike did talk about an extended warranty but there was no pressure at all. (Believe me I have had pressure sales pitches before and this was not pressure. I almost walked out of the dealer the last time I bought a car due to the pressure exerted by the closing person)

If we ever buy another RV, I will be headed to Michigan again.

The final analysis: it was totally worth it to drive up and back. My only regret is that I did not have time to stay and visit the area. Muskegon is beautiful and the people friendly. (We southerners think we have a monopoly on hospitality). Being a lifelong beach enthusiast, enjoying the clear blue water of the Gulf of Mexico, I had no idea that Lake Michigan would be so beautiful (preconceived notions notwithstanding).
And those that love Beer.......well this place is rife with local Breweries. Of course with Beer comes the natural addition of beer boiled-then grilled Brats. They are almost as good as I find in a local German community here in Alabama, Elberta. ;-)

Thats all for now. Will calculate the total cost of the trip and post later. My SWAG is that I spent less than 600 bucks.

Take care,
Billy


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Congrats on your new baby! Glad your trip was smooth.











Jambalaya said:


> The ride home was uneventful, albeit slower. The long drive was greatly assisted by listening to the unabridged audio version of Tolkein's Hobbit, it was better than listening to music. The long travels of Bilbo Baggins, the 13 Dwarves and Gandalf made my short trip seem like a piece of cake.


I've also found books on CD to be a great aid when making long drives, like from MI to FL. Combining the CDs with satellite radio makes for an enjoyable drive.


















> The final analysis: it was totally worth it to drive up and back. My only regret is that I did not have time to stay and visit the area. Muskegon is beautiful and the people friendly. (We southerners think we have a monopoly on hospitality). Being a lifelong beach enthusiast, enjoying the clear blue water of the Gulf of Mexico, I had no idea that Lake Michigan would be so beautiful (preconceived notions notwithstanding).
> And those that love Beer.......well this place is rife with local Breweries. Of course with Beer comes the natural addition of beer boiled-then grilled Brats. They are almost as good as I find in a local German community here in Alabama, Elberta. ;-)


C'mon back and join us at the Outbackers Michigan Summer Rally in August. The campground is about 30 miles north of Muskegon, so you already know the way there!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Bily,

Glad you made it home so easily. I wish I could have seen your kids' faces!

Enjoy your new trailer.









Mark


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Glad you got the Muskegon and back with no problems. We had similar experience with Lakeshore, Marci and Michael back in Jan when we got our 28KRS. Sounds like all of you "done good". We have modded, and used our Outback more since Jan than we used our last p-u all of last year. We have yet to discover any major problems. Of course, there are the little things that are easily corrected, but that is with just about everything. Enjoy and GO CAMPING!!
david


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

AND Welcome Home with your new Outback! 
Glad to hear everything went well









Happy Camping!


----------



## kjuhnke (Aug 22, 2006)

Sounds like you had a great trip and experience at Lakeshore









We're heading out their on Wednesday from Iowa to pick up our new 23RS. We're looking forward to seeing Marci and the gang and hope things go as smoothly for us as it has for you.

We're actually spending a couple of nights in Muskegon before heading home, just to make sure we've got the kinks worked out.

Enjoy your new Outback!!!


----------



## Lund1700 (Jan 24, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS ON THE NEW ADDITION TO YOUR FAMILY!!!!


----------



## Jambalaya (Jul 14, 2006)

Camping Fan I am seriously considering it!

"C'mon back and join us at the Outbackers Michigan Summer Rally in August. The campground is about 30 miles north of Muskegon, so you already know the way there!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Due to a cancellation, Site 34 is now available. We'd love to have you! Congratulations!!


----------

